# Norian bone grafting



## lizzardb (Feb 8, 2012)

If the doctor used a bone graft substitute (injectable calcium phosphate cement) to fill the void from a hardware revision to a smaller component, what code might be used?

Because it is not an allograft or an autograft, I am stumped.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jdemar (Feb 8, 2012)

auto & allografts codes are only for SPINE procedures, there is not a code for Norian bone graft it's included, unless the operative note justifies  a 22 modifier for the bone defect.


----------

